# Oil change X738



## dld542004 (May 17, 2014)

Traded in my Z445 zero turn mower and bought X738 4X4 garden tractor. Changing oil on Z445 EASY. Changing oil on X738 There is almost no way to reach the drain plug. Anybody find an easier way?


----------

